# Internet von WinXP über nullmodem auf Win98?



## meilon (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,
es ist ja möglich, mit einem seriellen und parallenen Nullmodemkabel Daten zu übertragen. Ich habe es bisher mit Hyperterminal gemacht. Ich möchte nun das Internet, welches auf dem WinXP ist, über das serielle Nullmodemkabel auf dem alten Laptop haben. Bei Windows XP gibt es die "eingehende Verbindung", aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich sie von Windows 98 nutzen soll. Bei der "PC-Direktverbindung" kommt nix zustande, weil sie sich wohl nicht finden.
Bei der DFÜ mit VPN will Win98 einen Hostnamen oder eine IP wissen, ich habe schon meinen Hostnamen und diverse IP's ausprobiert, aber es geht nicht.

Habt ihr ne tolle Anleitung auf Lager oder nen guten Tipp für mich? Ich freue mich auf antworten!

mfg
Klink


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich mich noch daran erinnern kann, geht das bei Windows 98 nur mit VPN und, schlag mich wenn ich falsch liege, mit dem HyperTerminal. Ich hatte es auch selber nur einmal gebraucht, weil mir ein Patch Kabel gefehlt hatte, der Zeitaufwand eine PCdirektverbindung einzurichten, war im Endeffekt größer als sich ein neues Patch Kabel mit einer Nic zu kaufen. 


EDIT : 

Zudem musst du auf deinem XP die ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) einrichten, sonst kann es ja auch nicht funktionieren. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## meilon (1. Juli 2004)

Das Problem bei der VPN von Windows 98 ist, das man eine IP braucht, wie es wohl auch bei Windows XP sein muss. Ich Habe dafür The-Fr3ak, meinen PC-Namen, sowie 192.168.2.2 und 192.168.3.1 benutzt, die IPS, die bei mir Konfiguriert sind.
Ob das mit dem Hyperterminal geht, weiß ich nicht, werde mich mal schlau machen.

mfg
Klink


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

Da haben wir doch schon das Problem die PC innerhalb eines Netzwerkes müssen die selben IP Bereiche  haben. 



> 192.168.2.2 und 192.168.3.1



sollte dann aber so sein 

192.168.2.2 und 192.168.2.1 nur so kann das funktionieren. Ohne die selben  Ip Bereiche geht das nicht.

Veruchs ma so. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## meilon (1. Juli 2004)

Das hat damit doch nix zu tun. Mein PC, der WinXP, hat eine feste IP, 192.168.2.2, er ist zu meinem Linux Server verbunden. Die 192.168.3.1 war bloß ein Test wegen der IP vergabe. Weil der Nullmodem-Verbindung meinerseits kann ich keine IP vergeben, sodass ich sie dirket über VPN von Win98 benutzen kann.

Desweiteren spinnt jetzt das NBook:
Gerätestatus: Das Gerät wird nicht mehr gestartet, da Windows beim Starten nicht mehr reagierte. (Code 11)
und das beim LPT und COM Anschluss sowie bei der GraKa, werde jetzt nach Treibern für das Ding suchen, obwohl ich kaum glaube, dass das helfen wird!

mfg


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

Also ich hatte jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut wie es funktioniert hatte bei mir und zwar. : 

feste IP vergabe mit gleichen Bereichen
Installation eines Nullmodems an LPT oder Com je nach Typ 
einrichten eines VPN mit Hyperterminal und einer PC Direktverbindung 

Danach musste ich einfach nur den Host PC mit Ip anwählen und die verbindung stand. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## meilon (1. Juli 2004)

> *einrichten eines VPN mit Hyperterminal*


Wie?


----------



## Mirko D (1. Juli 2004)

Das kannst du bei win98 nach installieren auf der CD dazu sollten alle dazugehörigen Dateien zu finden sein. Einfach mal das Windows Software Programm ausführen  

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal auf dem Win98 PC unter Zubehör nach "PC-Direktverbindung", dort kannst du dann den Win98 PC als Gast oder Host system konfigurieren.
Mehr dazu hier:
http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za186/RAI/win2000/pcdirekt/

Natürlich musst du auf dem XP Rechner genau die gegenteilige Einstellung vornehmen wie man das so allgemein macht findest du hier:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;814981

Du musst allerdings zuvor noch die beiden Rechner mit einer IP Adresse ausstatten und und das gleiche Subnetz bei beiden einstellen....

Dann könntest du entweder auf dem XP PC die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aktivieren, oder du installierst auf dem Win XP PC einen Proxy wie z.Bsp.:
"WinProxy".

HTH
Gruß Tom


----------

